# Salsa shootout -- La Cruz vs. Casseroll



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone taken a look at the new Salsa La Cruz? I'd be hard pressed to choose between that frame and the Casseroll. Although the La Cruz is nominally a cyclocross frame, it has features that would make it an excellent commuter or light tourer as well. Namely, relatively longish chain stays, slack seat tube angle, disk brakes, eyelets for racks and fenders. It's a little heavier than the Casseroll and the head tube is a little shorter, but the chain stays are longer. It's also got a little more clearance for bigger tires, and is spaced 135 mm in the back.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I looked into one for my wife. On paper it looked like a very nice ride (105, XT disc hubs, BB 7's, and lots of good Salsa parts naturally). These are just becoming available through QBP. I bought her a used Poprad instead for about a third of the price.

singlecross


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

mmmmm disk brakes...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Any drawbacks to disk brakes? I know they have more stopping power, but are they heavier, more prone to problems?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Avid BB7 Disc Brakes are super simple. After the first few hard brakes, the pads set themselves. Then, as you do you regular maintenance, you just turn the dial to move the pad closer to the disc, as the pad wears. I have over 4000 miles on mine, including lots of trailering my boys. still lots of meat left on the pads.

I think that they are great. I will deal with the few extra grams, I have already removed 40 punds from my bike.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hmmm ... I just noticed that the La Cruz has 135 mm rear spacing, and apparently the alignment won't work with road wheels.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Hmmm ... I just noticed that the La Cruz has 135 mm rear spacing, and apparently the alignment won't work with road wheels.



well you can't just slap a disc rotor on road wheels... you'll need to use mtn disc hubs built with whatever size wheel you go with (700c, 29, heck even 650a/b or 26 since it's disc). if you're rough/clumsy/crash you could bend a rotor, but discs have been around for quite a while now. sometimes there can be interference with some roof/bike racks


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Hmmm ... I just noticed that the La Cruz has 135 mm rear spacing, and apparently the alignment won't work with road wheels.


I bought a Las Cruces frame, and this is definitely a pain in the @ss- there aren't a whole lot of choices for lightweight 700c 135 wheels, and it almost guarantees the need for custom.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't like the barfy color and steep seat tube angle on on the Casseroll so I'd definitely get the La Cruz. If the La Cruz had been out two years ago when I bought the Surly I'd have the La Cruz instead.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

There are a lot of lightweight options for wheels. Look for lightweight 29er wheels, usually classified as XC. For commuting/touring, go for durability over weight. There are plenty of stock wheelsets out there. Of course, the cnage to disc brakes comes with an increase in the price of your wheels, but probably longer lasting wheels, as the rims don't wear out.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

OverStuffed said:


> There are a lot of lightweight options for wheels. Look for lightweight 29er wheels, usually classified as XC. For commuting/touring, go for durability over weight. There are plenty of stock wheelsets out there. Of course, the cnage to disc brakes comes with an increase in the price of your wheels, but probably longer lasting wheels, as the rims don't wear out.


I'd say (having looked) that it's more like a couple of options. Not a whole lot in the pre-built, sub $350 range. If you don't mind dropping $500+ on a set of wheels, then yeah, there are a few options.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you need a set or just the rear? you could build yourself a pretty sweet rear disc wheel for sub $350.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> Do you need a set or just the rear? you could build yourself a pretty sweet rear disc wheel for sub $350.


I just had Crono build me a set- I wanted to go with rim brakes... found some non-disc XTR hubs on ebay, let Crono do the rest. Not cheap, but light...


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

buck-50 said:


> I'd say (having looked) that it's more like a couple of options. Not a whole lot in the pre-built, sub $350 range. If you don't mind dropping $500+ on a set of wheels, then yeah, there are a few options.


I didn't say there were a lot of cheap options. However, the cost evens out over time, unless the rider is someone who never wears out a rim, but destroys each one before its time. The _lightweight _disc options are all pretty pricey. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------

